
Show HN: Reflect and remember more from reading - massanishi
https://kaffae.com
======
massanishi
"Reflection enables us to correct distortions in our beliefs and errors in
problem-solving." \- Jack Mezirow, Columbia University.

I felt so stupid. As a self-taught engineer, I felt I needed to stay on top of
everything online, driven by constant reading. But what's the use if I don't
remember anything?

This is a Chrome extension that assists your memory on the premise of spaced
repetition. It tracks articles read, and give you a daily report.

Features:

\- Daily report with read time \- Memory from the old similar articles \-
Automating 81 taggings \- Article/book suggestions \- Web interface for search
\- Friends' update

------
nebulosa
As usual with anything that isn't open source, I have significant doubts about
the longevity of this. Making a few questions on each article and putting them
in Anki is probably more effective and also pretty much certain to still work
in a few years time, for free.

~~~
massanishi
I used Anki before and that is definitely useful for vocabularies or studying
for exams.

To give a context, I read about 10 articles every day. Some users do for 40 a
day. At that point, Kaffae becomes more useful as a general reflection. Either
way, there's nothing stopping people from using both as it fits their need.

